# [SOLVED]Skrzeczenie głośników przy poruszaniu myszką.

## cinek810

Witam,

Problem dokładnie taki jak w temacie. Czy ktoś wie jak to rozwiązać? Co może powodować takie sprzężenie- może jakaś wspólna masa? Jeśli tak to jakby można ją usunąć..?Last edited by cinek810 on Fri Mar 21, 2008 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wodzik

mialem tak kiedys, ze skrzeczalo w glosnikach przy machaniu myszka, prezewijaniu stron, a czasem bez powodu. oddalem plyte glowna do serwisu i chyba cos zrobili, bo juz dziala. na windzie tez tak masz?

----------

## tomborek

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Problem dokładnie taki jak w temacie. Czy ktoś wie jak to rozwiązać? Co może powodować takie sprzężenie- może jakaś wspólna masa? Jeśli tak to jakby można ją usunąć..?

 u mnie tak jest na kazdym kompie, niezaleznie czy to gentoo, kubuntu czy winda. trzeszczy jak jest podlaczony mikrofon i wlaczone nagrywanie w mixerze. po wylaczeniu nagrywania przez mikrofon, jest cisza. przypuszczam, ze to wina kart dzwiekowych (niezaleznie czy wbudowana w mobo, czy blaster live na PCI)...

----------

## cinek810

@wodzik: hym.. nie wiem jak jest pod windows, bo nie mam windowsa od paru lat :) 

raczej będzie bez różnicy, bo skrzeczy nawet jeśli w alsamixe-rze wszystko jest "z mutowane"

karta graficzna nie jest zintegrowana.. 

zupełnie nie wiem jak tutaj kombinować, a strasznie mnie już to złości :>

----------

## znal

jeśli skrzeczy nawet jak w mikserze wszystkie linie są zmutowane to raczej wina jest po stronie sprzętu, sprawdź na innych głośnikach/kablu do wzmacniacza, ew. można spróbować zmniejszyć głośność na głośnikach/wzmacniaczu a zwiększyć w programie, z którego idą te dźwięki (właściwie to tylko półśrodek, bo nie usuwa przyczyny)

w ostateczności zostaje wymiana dźwiękówki

----------

## Poe

moze jest głodna? albo za mocno ją ściskasz?

 :Wink: 

wybaczcie, nie moglem sie powstrzymać

----------

## cinek810

cóż, nie jest to kwestia głośników- sprawdziłem na drugich. Karty dźwiękowej raczej wolałbym nie wymieniać, ale..  myślę sobie, że najlepiej byłoby jakiś oscyloskop podłączyć i zobaczyć na jakich to częstotliwościach idzie- może jakiś filtr zlutować na wejście głośników :)

----------

## sza_ry

Jeżeli słyszysz te dźwięki i zamontowałbyś filtr to przy okazji wyciąłbyś część odtwarzanej muzyki itp.

Jaki mysz? Gdzie podłączony?

Próbowałeś innego gryzonia? Mysz powinien być ekranowany (kabel). Jeżeli ekran jest skopany/niepodłączony do masy będzie siać.

Próbowałeś z jakimś live. Windowsy potrafiły tak zawisać sprzęgając myszkę z głośnikami. Jak to było możliwe nie wiem ale bywało.

----------

## cinek810

sza_ry: mysz raczej tania.. dopisze w poście jaki producent dziś wieczorem. Z inną myszką nie próbowałem. Działa ona na złączu PS-2. Z filtrem- oczywiście wycinałoby i część muzyki, dlatego wolałbym bronić się przed tym rozwiązaniem, dzięki za podpowiedź z ekranowaniem. Sprawdzę kabel i końcówkę.

Producent myszy: Ay-TechLast edited by cinek810 on Thu Mar 20, 2008 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sza_ry

Jeśli bardzo tania, to może w ogóle nie ma ekranu (zawsze to parę centów).

Spróbuj jakąś inną mysz. 

Złap na chwilę, jak sprawdzisz możesz wypuścić {dopisane ze względu na ekologiczne zapędy Poe-go  :Wink:  } 

Przy okazji możesz zwiększyć maksymalnie odległość pomiędzy kablami pc-mysz i pc-głośniki.

----------

## Bialy

Bedziesz mial tak z kazda karta dzwiekowa. Ja mam plyte od roku i juz mam lekkie szumy na maksymalnej glosnosci.

Wina lezy po stronie pola elekto-magnetycznego wytwarzanego przez karty graficzne.

Zintegrowane muzyczne szybko padaja bo znajduja sie blisko zlacza PCI-e/AGP.

PS. A dlaczego zalecane jest instalowanie kart muzycznych na jak najdalszym (polozonym najnizej) wolnym slocie?

----------

## kuku

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> sza_ry: mysz raczej tania.. dopisze w poście jaki producent dziś wieczorem. Z inną myszką nie próbowałem. Działa ona na złączu PS-2. Z filtrem- oczywiście wycinałoby i część muzyki, dlatego wolałbym bronić się przed tym rozwiązaniem, dzięki za podpowiedź z ekranowaniem. Sprawdzę kabel i końcówkę.

 

a spróbuj wyładować moduły jądra odpowiedzialne za dźwięk

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop 

i powiedz czy pomoglo - u mnie  czasem sie to też zdarzało (nawet teraz raz na miesiąc trzeba zrestartować alsę)

----------

## cinek810

Dziwna sprawa...

wczoraj porozplątywałem kable za komputerem- było kilka pętli kabla głośnikowego dookoła kabla myszki i... skrzeczenie wyraźnie ucichło.

Zrobiłem jednak doświadczenie- zawinąłem kable dookoła siebie ponownie i skrezczenia dalej nie ma. Trudna sprawa.. skąd to sie bierze

----------

## sza_ry

Wcale nie dziwna. Podstawowa. O tym to powinni w przedszkolu uczyć  :Wink: 

Patrz Fizyka i pole elektromagnetyczne.

A może tak w ramach podziękowania przeczytałbyś https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

i w wolnej chwili dopisał SOLVED   :Mad: 

----------

## cinek810

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Wcale nie dziwna. Podstawowa. O tym to powinni w przedszkolu uczyć ;)
> 
> Patrz Fizyka i pole elektromagnetyczne.
> 
> A może tak w ramach podziękowania przeczytałbyś https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html
> ...

 

Sza_ry- tak się dziwnie składa, że fizyki nie musisz mnie uczyć...

I nie wiem czy przeczytałeś dokładnie moją wcześniejszą wypowiedź:

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Zrobiłem jednak doświadczenie- zawinąłem kable dookoła siebie ponownie i skrezczenia dalej nie ma. Trudna sprawa.. skąd to sie bierze
> ...

 

Samo powtarzanie jednego z równań Maxwela to może i podstawówka, ale nic więcej.. Bez warunków brzegowych "rot B" nie znaczy zupełnie nic, a dla fizyka doświadczenie jest źródłem niepodważalnej odpowiedzi- w tym wypadku: skręcenie kabli myszki i głośników nie wpływa na skrzeczenie.  

Nie wiem dlaczego każesz mi czytać regulamin. Czytałem go i stosuje się do niego od dawna, a styczność z tym forum mam od przeszło dwóch lat. Nie będę wklejał Ci odnośnika do całego regulaminu, bo pewnie i tak nie dojdziesz do końca pewny swoich racji i znudzony jego banalnością, bo przecież to nawet przedszkolak by wiedział..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 15.  Powstrzymuj się od pisania odpowiedzi, jeśli nie masz niczego ciekawego do powiedzenia:
> 
>    1. Nie pisz wypowiedzi, w których informujesz tylko o tym, że podasz jakieś dane w przyszłości.
> ...

 

W temacie nie dodaję jeszcze [SOLVED] ponieważ uważam, ze rozwiązanie problemu nie zostało znalezione. W wolnych chwilach testuję kolejne możliwości, sprawdzam wpływy różnych czynników na to skrzeczenie i jeśli znajdę coś rzeczywiście wpływowego na pewno o tym poinformuję.

PS. Zapomniałem jeszcze napisać, że mozliwe również, że poprawa została uzyskana zgodnie z radą kuku- restart alsy. Głośność szumienia oceniam tylko za pomocą słuchu, stąd moje wątpliwości.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

od fizyki zawsze trzymałem się z daleka, ale byc może kable byly na tyle specyficznie zwinięte, ze akurat w tej konfiguracji wpływaly na siebie niekorzystnie + do tego alsa. takie są moje podejrzenia.

albo po prostu za mocno ścisnałeś jej ogonek  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

wejdź w alsamixer i wyłącz AUX, to problem zniknie

pozdrawiam

----------

## sza_ry

Cieszę się że nie muszę uczyć Cię fizyki   :Cool:  Niestety nie znamy się osobiście, a moja szklana kula zamglona nieco.

Z Twojego postu jasno wynikała że rozwiązałeś problem przez ułożenie kabli  :Smile: 

Co do zadania ze sprzężeń, a takie rozwiązałeś, zgadzam się z Poem; "Nie wchodzi się dwa razy do tej samej rzeki". A na myszy trzeba uważać.

----------

